# Auto advanced AK



## Cain (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey I'm just wondering if my girl is ready for the chop.

Auto ak advanced 
£30 80 watt led full spectrum 
£1.00 tomatoe feed 
Cheap and basic set up but I've given this plant a lot of love lol 
Thanks for any tips or advice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

Look at the trichomes with some sort of magnification. You want to see some amber trichs. The percentage you have will correlate with the desired effect. Fewer is more uplifting. More amber will give you more couch lock.


----------



## Cain (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking at those pics if you zoom in would you say that they're clear or milky? I know without the right equipment it's hard! This is my first grow so I'm just playing around with it, just wanna know if it'll be to early to chop then I've done all this for nothing lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

No. Zooming in is not enough. If I had to guess without any information other than the fact that this is your first grow, I would say give it another week or two. Darn nearly everybody is ready and rarin’ to chop their first grow. Get an eye loupe. Or a USB microscope. I harvest too early still and chop with about 10% amber. I might have gotten to 25 once. It is worth the wait though.


----------



## Cain (Feb 29, 2020)

This helps, thanks.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi Cain it's hard to zoom in enough but you can go look at them with a bright preferably led flashlight or torch as you people who measure money in pounds say ; ) if they look sparkly, thats some clear ones left. If they look like misty frozen dew you're safer. Most folks allow a significant %amber, but don't think all is lost if you don't hit the exact mark! Imvho, you are close to the safe zone and your plants are lovely. Usualky but not always the hairs go full brown before the trichs get into amber. Maybe a week left, maybe two on yours. Mark down when you harvest how many days it has been, and then next round if you want more heady buzz harvest sooner, and if you want more deep relaxation give it a few more days.  Even looking at trichs, each strain presents uniquely and parr of the fun is matching your plant and your schedule to your own personal head.
Very nice work there, cheers!


----------



## Cain (Feb 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Hi Cain it's hard to zoom in enough but you can go look at them with a bright preferably led flashlight or torch as you people who measure money in pounds say ; ) if they look sparkly, thats some clear ones left. If they look like misty frozen dew you're safer. Most folks allow a significant %amber, but don't think all is lost if you don't hit the exact mark! Imvho, you are close to the safe zone and your plants are lovely. Usualky but not always the hairs go full brown before the trichs get into amber. Maybe a week left, maybe two on yours. Mark down when you harvest how many days it has been, and then next round if you want more heady buzz harvest sooner, and if you want more deep relaxation give it a few more days.  Even looking at trichs, each strain presents uniquely and parr of the fun is matching your plant and your schedule to your own personal head.
> Very nice work there, cheers!



Great thank you, exactly the information I was looking for!!


----------



## Leo27 (Mar 1, 2020)

The Carson MicroBrite Plus 60-120x pocket microscope and Beemoon Mini Multi 30x 60x magnifier are handy accessories to have. They're cheap too on Amazon.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Try a handheld lighted QA/QC magnifier for a cheap kiss option. We use them at work for parts inspection and they're so easy, even our Very Specialtastic Deluxe second shift guys can do it!


----------

